# DTM - Dart Mining



## snorer (13 December 2007)

A new aquisition to my portfolio this week, some positive comments from management recently.Any drill results forthcoming but I have heard of some positive murmurings on visible samples.


----------



## snorer (23 April 2008)

Anyone else watching Dart, up 57% over 3 days on small volume but numbers on the buy side nearly double those on the sell.


----------



## snorer (17 June 2008)

Dart Mining have announced to the ASX this morning "a significant and high grade Molybdemun discovery in NE Victoria". Hopefully the start of good things to come, I have topped up on my holdings this morning.There do not seem to be any/many other followers on the forum, so just a heads up. Cheers.


----------



## Andrew23 (21 September 2008)

Hi Snorer,some drill results for the molly should not be that far away now let us hope they are rippers. Cheers Andrew.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (1 March 2010)

Quick bump for DTM, they are currently drilling a second drill hole into a big molybdenum "halo" that has a strong IP anomaly. Share price has appreciated in anticipation. The first hole was a 'technical success'. Hoping to see some piccies of shiny bits from the second drill hole. The anomalous Moly zone looks big enough for a good sized target. DYOR. No followers for this one for a long time. May just be off everyones radar.


----------



## barney (1 March 2010)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Quick bump for DTM, they are currently drilling a second drill hole into a big molybdenum "halo" that has a strong IP anomaly. Share price has appreciated in anticipation. The first hole was a 'technical success'. Hoping to see some piccies of shiny bits from the second drill hole. The anomalous Moly zone looks big enough for a good sized target. DYOR. No followers for this one for a long time. May just be off everyones radar.





Under the radar may well be right Doog.

I don't muck around with shares much anymore, but I put a few dollars into this company recently ....

Firstly, I did that on the basis of a 2-3 year plan cause I don't think they will be one of those pump and dump style stocks ... so if punters are looking for a quick kill, I don't think this one will fit the bill ... imo ....

Interesting stats ..... 

Only about 50 million shares on offer .. very tightly held

Directors hold a substantial amount of shares on issue ... about 30% but don't quote me ......   Rimered Super Fund recently bought about 9% of the Co round November 2009  ( http://www.businessspectator.com.au...uys-59m-Dart-Mining-shares-Y5AKV?OpenDocument)

(http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20091125/pdf/01015308.pdf )

Lots of other interesting stuff with this Company, but best if punters do their own research ..

Dart 2009 Annual report ..  ( http://www.dartmining.com.au/admin/upload/DART_AR_09.pdf )

I have spoken to the management and like their vibe .. Their projects look very promising ...... cash will be required down the track to realise their potential, but with such a tight share register, any further resource upgrades within the current budget, will only amplify their potential of getting some quality "heavyweight" investment.

A punt, but a reasonable punt in the medium to longer term I reckon, especially at the current sp .......


----------



## doogie_goes_off (2 March 2010)

Announcement with shiny bits right on cue. Looks like Morgan is a promising prospect if not a little deep.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100302/pdf/31p12q0pdvb757.pdf


----------



## barney (3 March 2010)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Announcement with shiny bits right on cue. Looks like Morgan is a promising prospect if not a little deep.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100302/pdf/31p12q0pdvb757.pdf




Geez Doogs .... people will think we were insider trading this one ... lol

Up over 20% today ..... seems a few other punters liked the report as well ...


----------



## doogie_goes_off (3 March 2010)

Sometimes exploration and mining companies do logical things that can be predicted with a degree of accuracy if they give you all the facts. If they don't give you all the facts then it can be hard to sift through the BS and ...:grenade:. So it still doesn't mean this is a sure thing, could well be all we see out of this hole, but the target looked OK to me.


----------



## barney (12 May 2010)

Up well over 100% so far today on a positive report. Not sure if that kind of daily rise is sustainable in the short term, but it looks like there may be a sizeable resource under the ground where these boys are digging.


----------



## barney (18 August 2010)

Early days for the Dart boys, but this potential resource is really starting to look interesting ....
Their last two diamond drill holes have "linked" the resource over a wide spacing with excellent grades ..... plus a very valuable Copper credit to the Moly .... Market hasn't got too excited about it yet, but that is the nature of a fledgling spec I guess .... happy to hold for the longer term at the moment.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (10 September 2010)

*Quick analysis of last month's announcement:*

46m @ 0.09% Mo, 86m @ 0.2% Cu and 140m @ 4.2 ppm Ag
(DUNDD005)
· Linked to 29m @ 0.11% Mo, 0.13% Cu and 11.8 ppm Ag
(DUNDD004) – 40 - 50m west
· Visible Molybdenite mineralisation to current depth of over 500m
(DUNDD005)
· Drilling is now planned toward estimating a maiden Inferred
Resource

*Good Results, rest of DUNDD005 still to be reported, big system with bulk tonnage potential.*

DYOR


----------



## barney (31 October 2010)

http://www.minyanville.com/business...urce-stocks-uranium-stock/10/29/2010/id/30856

Snippet from the above article dated written 29th October 2010 on the supply of molybdenum 


China has imposed mining quotas in the past and is expected to curb exports again in 2011. Even though it produces 50% of the world’s steel, China only consumes 30% of the global supply. 

If it consumes more molybdenum similar to other producers it will demand a much higher amount of imports. It has a need for high-strength steel, which requires molybdenum. China’s recent stimulus, which focussed on infrastructure, requires a large supply of molybdenum as it's needed for bridges, power plants, and pipelines.

DTM are certainly not in the mining category, but if they get a bit of a wriggle on and prove up what looks like a potentially large resource at their Unicorn project, they might end up being in the right place at the right time down the track.

The Company needs a couple of serious investors to inject some cash to get the project moving though.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (14 September 2011)

Got out too soon but made money selling at 8.8c, what a miss though... 17.5c  Oh well, who said the market is rational?


----------



## LostMyShirt (14 September 2011)

The DTM chart is amazing - what an upside. It just keeps going up! I wish I had real capital in it other than a paper trade!


----------



## PinguPingu (14 September 2011)

DTM is crazy, but check out DTMO 


Saw this thing take off and had a "speculative" buy at 0.098. So far it's gone pretty well....


----------



## PinguPingu (15 September 2011)

...and out at 0.160, a lot of publicity the last week or so, but I think this may be under 10c very shortly...


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 September 2011)

Hi Reaperman, Any reason why you think that the price may go under 0.10 ??

There seems to be a decent shoulder and a base a 12c and with bigger intraday highs I would have thought this may be the support level.


----------



## PinguPingu (30 September 2011)

Hi Doggie, 

Apologies for not qualifying my post. At the time of posting I believed DTM to not reach highs of 16-18c for a while and to most likely fall to around the 12-13c level and then possibly lower and under 10c depending on economic news and company publicity. DTM for me is still high risk which had a very big week of news and media publicity around the 12th-15th of Sept, if you take a look at the 3year or 5year chart you can see a bit of pattern emerge with quite large spikes on news/publicity then moving to lower average prices (just take a look at the high on the 12th may last year).

My selling basically boils down to risk management. I already hold a high risk stock that has taken quite a big hit on minimal negative news (Lynas) that shows how much these stocks can move (and blast through support levels), even an ASX100 company. For DTM I still believe they have the ability to move higher depending upon market conditions and company news which is why I still hold a very small parcel of DTMO.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (5 October 2011)

Hey Reaper,

Good post and good strategy. LYC is fundamentally good, DTM maybe less so but time will tell.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2020)

Dart Mining (ASX: DTM) has discovered new mineralisation in historic high-grade goldfields near the settlement of Eskdale in north-east Victoria. One field historically produced gold at an average 77 grams per tonne.

This latest news feeds into *two bullish themes now underway in the Australian gold story: first, the rush to revive historic Victorian goldfields and, two, the surge in brownfield discoveries of gold left behind by early miners.*

Dart has been working at the Sandy Creek and Tallandoon goldfields located 60km south of Albury-Wodonga.

The company said these fields are known for historical production of “exceptionally high-grade” gold from narrow veins.

Gold in this region was first discovered at Omeo in April 1854. Alluvial deposits were worked around Omeo, in the Mitta Mitta valley, and along the Cobungra River, Snowy and Little Snowy Creeks.

Gold-bearing reefs were also worked in the Dart River, around Tallandoon, Mitta Mitta and Corryong.

*Drilling to start in September*
At Sandy Creek, the company found multiple disseminated gold-sulphide mineralisation, while at Tallandoon there are high-grade gold occurring with antimony-lead-zinc-gold-silver silica sulphide.

Chip sampling has identified several zones of high-grade quartz-free gold as well as disseminated sulphide.

Dart’s assays include 0.2m at 122g/t gold, including grab samples assaying at 6.48% antimony, 23.8g/t silver, 0.68% lead and 0.82% zinc.

At the site of the old Shamrock mine — one of the larger operations on the field — one 20m interval assayed at 4g/t gold, while at the Morning Star mine site a grab sample returned 140g/t gold and 35.1g/t silver.

Dart has approved a workplan for about 1,000m of percussion drilling at Sandy Creek with work on five targets beginning in September.

The Sandy Creek and Tallandoon goldfields cover an area 26km by 5km hosting gold and minor tin mineralisation.

Alluvial gold was discovered along Sandy Creek in 1854, then in 1879 hard rock mining began with 83 recorded historic reef workings. Tallandoon was discovered in 1896 with 94 recorded gold workings, plus three antimony mines and 19 tin workings.

“Both fields were noted for exceptionally high gold grades within quartz veins and associated felsic dykes,” the company stated.

Sandy Creek is recorded to have produced 160,000oz of gold between 1877 and 1915 with one reported head grade at the A1 Lloyds mine of 3,562g/t, although contemporary local newspaper reports indicate the average grade across the field was 77g/t.

Tallandoon is estimated to have produced 100,000oz of gold between 1886 and 1915, although it was sporadically worked until 1945 (largely for antimony.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 January 2021)

and Dart made it to Tim Boreham's 20121 tips :: Criterion's list of stocks to watch in 2021

*Dart Mining (ASX: DTM) ::: $17 million*



> This one is an early stage entry into the go go Victorian gold sector,  without the (arguably) frothy valuations of the later stage plays. After a recent $5 million fund raising, Dart is drilling across several tenements. Its main focus to date, Buckland is suspected to be the source of alluvial gold taken from Buckland and Ovens rivers.
> 
> Further north east, Dart is probing the idea that gold extends   undercover on the extension of the Lachlan Fold, which hosts the   Newcrest Mining’s Cadia gold-copper mine near Orange.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 March 2021)

Clearly there's money in mining darts. 
One for @Garpal Gumnut


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Clearly there's money in mining darts.
> One for @Garpal Gumnut
> 
> View attachment 121063



Thanks @frugal.rock . I was watching it last year but gave up. 

Have the sophisticated, a director or a digger been given free or cheap shares recently?

gg


----------



## barney (8 March 2021)

No disrespect to the Company, but it has been a dismal under performer for as long as I can remember. I used to own a few a million years ago with nothing but losses off the back of my holdings. (my fault, not theirs)

Maybe the current Management can walk the walk, but the old Management could only talk the talk (in my opinion of course  )

20-1 Share consolidation back in November 2019. SP went down steadily for a while after, but is going ok lately.

Maybe they can pull a rabbit out of the hat. There have been some decent looking "strikes". Good luck to those holding but not for me.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 March 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Have the sophisticated, a director or a digger been given free or cheap shares recently?



Probably... I'm cynical too.

For others benefit, my post was not meant to mean I am interested in the company.

The company name Dart gave me a laugh is all. 

See reference thread below.






						Stock Picking Using A Dart
					

As I hope I have shown these two long days in to this trading month the use of a dart is as good as any way of entering a stock. My good friend from the Bush years, Don Rumsfeld wisely said apropos of our knowledge.      One need look no further than the ASF July 2020 Competition to see the...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## barney (8 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> The company name Dart gave me a laugh is all.




I realised that Rock.  I only commented because I used to own them ... Probably go to a $Dollar now I've ragged them out


----------

